# G519?



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2022)

I can’t really tell from those pics if how correct this is. It has 19 watchers so probably no bargain to be had but ya never know.









						1943 COLUMBIA BICYCLE - Nov 12, 2022 | Redlands Antique Auction in CA
					

WWII ERA COLUMBIA BICYCLE MG95138. RESTORED IN THE 1980s. THIS ITEM EXCEEDS SIZE LIMITATIONS FOR IN HOUSE SHIPPING.. on Nov 12, 2022




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 9, 2022)

@blackcat 
@Mercian


----------



## blackcat (Nov 9, 2022)

Hello;
If the number matches the frame MG95138 ( J 10- OCT 42), for me, it's a bargain.
It is necessary to find him à new crankset complete and à good kickstand, wich is not insurmontable.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2022)

Hi All, Thanks @Freqman1 @Krakatoa 

Pictures transferred for reference.

Images courtesy Liveauctioneers





















Description​
WWII ERA COLUMBIA BICYCLE MG95138. RESTORED IN THE  1980s.


MG95138 is a serial number that fits into the known Columbia G519 series, probably with date code J10 (October 1942) and Morrow Hub Code L3 (Q3 1942). It should be a straight bar frame with a 'Coffin' type chainwheel. The frame style is correct, but the chainwheel is wrong. Most other parts look correct.

It might be that the MG number actually uses an inverted W to create the M, several serial numbers close to this one do.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## altapat (Nov 10, 2022)

@DaGasMan


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2022)

@schwinnphantom


----------



## DaGasMan (Nov 10, 2022)

Front fender, bell and rear reflector don't appear to be correct. Easy fix there too.
Tool kit and tire pump, not so easy. But still, man, I wish I could play the game on 
this one. Good luck everyone! 😄


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

Example 'inverted W'


----------



## Houndsworth (Nov 12, 2022)

So is an inverted W OK for a military contract bike?

If so and the buyer is in CA or the West, maybe he or she will bring it to the Military Motorcycle, Scooter, & Bicycle Showcase planned during a big military vehicle event in April 2023 in Plymouth, CA. Info on the military forum.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 12, 2022)

Houndsworth said:


> So is an inverted W OK for a military contract bike?
> 
> If so and the buyer is in CA or the West, maybe he or she will bring it to the Military Motorcycle, Scooter, & Bicycle Showcase planned during a big military vehicle event in April 2023 in Plymouth, CA. Info on the military forum.




Read Mercians post #30. 









						Bicycle oddities and factory mistakes | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

That's so cool Lars 🤓  I wouldn't let that go either !  👍  Thanks for sharing . 😁  Thanks Curtis! Hope you are doing well, my friend!




					thecabe.com


----------



## Goldslinger (Nov 12, 2022)

That sold dirt cheap!


----------



## Mercian (Nov 14, 2022)

Hi John @Houndsworth 



Houndsworth said:


> So is an inverted W OK for a military contract bike?
> 
> If so and the buyer is in CA or the West, maybe he or she will bring it to the Military Motorcycle, Scooter, & Bicycle Showcase planned during a big military vehicle event in April 2023 in Plymouth, CA. Info on the military forum.




The inverted W is an oddity, this is only the third I've seen, all on Westfield Columbia G519's made in October 1942, between, very roughly given just three examples, MG95000 and MG97000. If there are others close to, but outside this range, it wouldn't surprise me, and also possibly some within this range with standard M's.

Incidentally, your BSA R77527 is proving interesting. Could you tell me if it has the reinforced pedal bosses or not? Thanks.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

